# [SOLVED] Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530



## janvier882

Hi,

I'm planning to upgrade the video card on my Dell Inspiron 530. I don't consider myself a 'gamer' (I only play World of Warcraft and The Sims 2 ), so I don't think I need to go crazy.

What I need to know...is there a card that will give me good graphics at a relatively affordable price that I won't have to upgrade my PSU over?

Here's my current setup:

Intel Dual Core E5200 processor (2.5GHz)
Windows Vista 
4 GB DDR2 SDRAM at 800MHz

I was looking at this card, a Sapphire HD 4670, 512mb:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102792

I don't really do anything else that would draw a whole lot of power....but I want to make sure before I buy and install that I'm not going to burn the system out from not having enough power.

I'm not sure if any other info is needed...so let me know. I think I'm a step up from 'one of those people who know enough about PCs to be dangerous'. I'm at the stage of knowing enough to be dangerous...but also knowing to ask questions before hand. 

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## emosun

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Welcome to tsf.

First a few questions , is the case a normal sized atx case or the slimline version? Also what gpu is currently in the machine?


----------



## janvier882

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Thanks, and hi 

It's the mini-tower, atx case - not slimline version. It currently has the integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100.

Thanks again


----------



## emosun

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Since the machine only uses a 300w powersupply I can only recommend low end cards such as the 9400 or 4350. Anything higher in the mid range class will need at least a decent 450w to run properly.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=4350&bop=And&Order=PRICE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=9400 gt&bop=And&Order=PRICE

Not as good as the 4670 but still an upgrade from onboard graphics.


----------



## janvier882

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Hmm. Is it highly traumatic to upgrade a power supply or fairly simple?


----------



## janvier882

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Wow...I looked up and saw your signature. Thanks


----------



## emosun

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Installing a power supply seems at first hard but is relatively easy. Post your budget for the gpu and power supply and we will find a suitable match.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

yes, tell us

having a new graphics card will probably feel like having a brand new computer almost


----------



## janvier882

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

I spend around $150 for both...possibly a little over that.

Thanks!


----------



## emosun

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161252
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703015

About 155 but after the rebates it's 25$ less.


----------



## ejls2

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Hi all,

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread. I am facing a similar issue except with the 'slimline' Inspiron 530s. It is my 11 year old brother's computer that he would like to use for gaming but he is somewhat limited by the small PSU and the current graphics card (ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT (low profile).

The planned use of the computer is gaming but not necessarily high end games so hopefully it will be possible to upgrade without junking and starting again.

Current spec:
Core 2 Duo 3.16 GHz
3 GB RAM 
Ati Radeon HD 2400 XT
Windows Vista
250 W (some sources say 120 W) PSU

I used to know a lot about building PCs but have been away from the scene for a good few years and don't know about current technology. From what I have read the limiting factor in this setup is the graphics card, which is in turn limited by the PSU, which is in turn limited by the slim custom case.

Is it possible to achieve a moderate increase in performance by just switching the card or would I need to upgrade the PSU as well? If the latter, are there any other PSUs that will fit? The current one is roughly 7" x 4" x 2.5".

Can anyone offer any advice on the situation? If needs be I would be happy to put the whole computer in a regular midi case but I don't know whether this would work.

Total budget: £200 - £250 / ~$320 - $400

Many thanks in advance for any help,

Ed


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

*Case*
Antec 900 Nine Hundred - Gaming Case with 200mm Top Fan
£74
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/118268
(fits micro and regular ATX, so you probably shouldn't need to get a new motherboard)

*PSU*
Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail
£72
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514

*Grap[hics Card*
Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 HDMI DVI VGA PCI-E Graphics Card
£84
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161308

You should be able to keep everything else.


----------



## ejls2

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

You lovely, lovely person!

Thank you for the information. Now that I think about it, I might have a midi tower knocking around that might fit. I will get the PSU and the graphics card and give it a go and then get the new case if not.

Thanks again,

Ed


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

The only problem my be the front I/O panel connector for the USB ports if you don't have a case to use you could use the Dell mini tower case which fits a standard PSU and Video card> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Dell-Inspir...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Hopefully you don't need to use that Dell mini case since there is probably only one case and your components would be pretty hot.


----------



## ejls2

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

The case I'm thinking of using is actually an old dell so it may have the right I/O connectors. If it doesn't I'm sure I can bodge something. I used to be able to solder the connections for USB and there's only one way to find out if I still can 

Thanks again all!

Ed


----------



## jdurand1970

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

I think janvier882 and I are in the same boat. I too have a Dell Inpiron 530 with the same specs (ATX chassis).

I am a little more into gaming. It was suggested to me that I would get better framerates in World of Warcraft by upgrading my video card (I'm using the onboard one). I would like to try some of the newer games too.

I am willing to upgrade my PSU to 400W (or 500W, if I really need to).

What should I be looking at in terms of a decently priced graphics card?

EDIT: Ouch! I necro'd this thread (didn't register July 2009 as a year ago). Sorry!


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

We recommend at least 550w for any PCIe card, especially in a cramped case the lower the heat the better.

As long as you have the 530 and not the 530s, your budget is the limiting factor what did you have in mind?


----------



## jdurand1970

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Definitely the 530.

For the card, I'd like to keep the cost from getting much higher than $120 or so (I'm somewhat flexible).

I'm not an uber gamer, but would like greater gaming potential than what I have now.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

I have one of these, it works well on a 20w screen size, as long as your not looking to output games to a 30" or larger screen it'll do what you need> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102820

These are 2 of the best and quietest power supplies out there> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007657%20600014021&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=58|17-151-094^17-151-094-TS%2C17-139-004^17-139-004-S01


----------



## jdurand1970

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Thanks! Yeah, I have a 20" (or was it 21") widescreen monitor. The card you suggest looks good.

Any thoughts on the SAPPHIRE 100296HDMI? Overkill for my needs?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102855

The Corsair PSU looks nice (guess the sparse insides of my PC will become a spagetti mess of cables - there is a ton of them on that thing!)


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

That's a good card either will work well for you.


----------



## Raise.Hell

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

I know this thread has been necro'd a few times but I noticed that the latest answer was yesterday so I thought I'd ask my question(s) here rather than start a new thread.

I have a Dell Inspiron 530S (yeah I know) so I realize through the threads I've been reading that that will ultimately limit my upgrades for a video card. My budget is around $150 but I'm not looking to go crazy, just run World of Warcraft better really in a raid setting my FPS can be as low as 5 which is painful. Also my knowledge on computers is pretty limited so hopefully you all take pity on me and ignore my ignorance. What are my best options for graphic card upgrades?


----------



## shotgn

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*



Raise.Hell said:


> I know this thread has been necro'd a few times but I noticed that the latest answer was yesterday so I thought I'd ask my question(s) here rather than start a new thread.
> 
> I have a Dell Inspiron 530S (yeah I know) so I realize through the threads I've been reading that that will ultimately limit my upgrades for a video card. My budget is around $150 but I'm not looking to go crazy, just run World of Warcraft better really in a raid setting my FPS can be as low as 5 which is painful. Also my knowledge on computers is pretty limited so hopefully you all take pity on me and ignore my ignorance. What are my best options for graphic card upgrades?


you would need to upgrade that 250w psu you currently have in there to accept and properly run a dedicated gpu, if you can add another $50 to your budget.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131333
or a little more pricey and powerful gpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873

If you cant up your budget opt for the 550w version of the corsair and get this gpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131334


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Slim case, small power supply it's not a standard ATX supply stay with the stock supply in this case, you need a low power, low profile card, This is what I'd use in it, it comes with 2 low profile brackets that you have to remove the full size case bracket and install the low profile ones> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102819


----------



## shotgn

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

My apologies when i did research on the system i did not add the s at the end. wrench is correct


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Tis what happens when you add on to an existing similar thread


----------



## Raise.Hell

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*



wrench97 said:


> Slim case, small power supply it's not a standard ATX supply stay with the stock supply in this case, you need a low power, low profile card, This is what I'd use in it, it comes with 2 low profile brackets that you have to remove the full size case bracket and install the low profile ones> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102819


First of all, thank you both for your replies.

Second when I mentioned my ignorance in my first post I really meant it. I like to game but I don't know much about computers themselves. So this video card you linked will definitely be an upgrade to the standard one I have in my 530S and ultimately give me better FPS in a 25 man raid setting (no other items needed)? And when you say brackets I assume you mean the metal strips on the back of the case? Sorry for all the noobish questions but I'd rather ask them all at once then bother you all repeatedly.


----------



## Raise.Hell

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

I hate replying twice in a row but I can't seem to find an edit button if there is one =/ What about the card below?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102829


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

The 4650 is the better card but you do not have the power needed to power it. 
The nonstandard supply in the S model limits your choices because there is not a larger power supply to upgrade to.

Yes the brackets are the pieces that you can see in the back where the expansion slots are.


----------



## shotgn

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Run cpuz, under the mainboard tap post the model number of the board, if it is microATX you might be able to transplant to a new case that can support a standard atx psu.

However dell tends to make there own boards fit ONLY their cases


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

The S case will not fit a ATX sized supply there more of a custom SFX sized supply but mounting and clearance are issues.


----------



## Raise.Hell

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*



wrench97 said:


> The 4650 is the better card but you do not have the power needed to power it.
> The nonstandard supply in the S model limits your choices because there is not a larger power supply to upgrade to.
> 
> Yes the brackets are the pieces that you can see in the back where the expansion slots are.


The only reason I asked is because there were quite a few HP/Dell 530s slimline owners saying how well it ran on their computers with 250w. Is that the kind of situation where it will run well and then eventually just kill my computer? I don't mean to second guess your opinion but this one has so many reviews over the one you gave and is the highest rated low profile card on Newegg.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

That's exactly what happens, it's like running your car at full throttle all the time, runs well for as long as it runs, but when it stops running it's real mess.


----------



## Raise.Hell

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Okay wrench97 thank you for all of your input! However I need to pick your brain for a little longer. In the end I know the 4650 is the better choice for gaming. I know my power supply won't support it forever and I don't want a mess when my computer implodes. So what would you recommend for a new power supply for my slimline? My budget is pretty flexible considering the card(s) mentioned are pretty cheap.

Again sorry for making you do all the work I'm on the site now going through power supplies so I'm not asking you out of laziness, but rather not really knowing what I'm looking at.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

I don't know of one that will fit in the Dell case that's the problem the last time I got involved in this I happened to have a scrap 520 case and used that with a ATX supply and the guts from the 530s.


----------



## Raise.Hell

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Okay, I was actually kind of wondering why you weren't suggesting upgrading the PSU  Thank you for all the replies you've been immensely helpful.


----------



## Laurie52

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

I found this thread while searching for upgrades for my own 530 and would like to add my "thanks" to all the good advice written here too. 

I also have an Inspiron 530 Core 2 Duo 2.2 ghz, (E4500) 320 gig hd that I bought new 3 years ago for my business and to do some gaming with (i.e. WoW, Oblivion). I ordered it with WinXP SP 2 installed as Dell still offered this option at the time. Chose a Nvidia 8300 GS that I could change out later (all my previous computers had intergrated graphics chipsets). 

I live in the American SW Desert and only have evaporative cooling during the Summer months. So limit my usage to late night time when the average temps run 86F (30C). The case is cleaned out regularly and keep all the security up (AVAST/Malwarebytes/SuperAntiSpyware). So far, this Dell has remained a very stable, reliable machine suitable for my needs all these years. A bit of TLC upgrading will keep this Dell going for a few years more. 

However, I realize its' current OEM 300 PSU should be replaced first before buying a newer video card. Or buy both at the same time. Even if the card will run with a 300, I don't know how long this one will continue performing. Although the 530 is not on 24/7, after three years, some PSU depreciation does happen. I know enough you cannot go "generic&cheap" when buying a new PSU, though. Best to go with a good reputable manufacturer. Both Corsair and Antec have excellent reputations making good, sturdy dependable PSUs without breaking a budget (which I am on)

If you don't mind, I would like to add these two 550w to what has been suggested so far:

This Antec 550 PSU 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371016 

Or this Corsair 550
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

Having a midsize ATX Dell case, means not all cards will "fit" without some "modding" and I would prefer not to go that route. After performing some research (and asking questions), the Nvidia GT 240 was suggested as a good choice.... at least for me. A gamer/tech friend suggested this particular ASUS GT 240: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121354


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

The 550VX is a good choice, Antec is another story, they once were a good supply but have now started to swap internal component suppliers on what seems to be a regular basis with mixed results and the warranty procedure makes you jump through hoops and takes over a month to get a replacement, I as a lot of other techs here have been stung more then once, which is why we no longer recommend Antec supplies, good cases and fans the PSU's have turned into a gamble.


----------



## Laurie52

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Ah. Thanks for the information about Antec PSUs. I will go with the Corsair then.


----------



## medectophobia

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Even though it’s an old thread I noticed people are still replying so I thought I’d ask...

I also have a dell inspiron 530 and am looking to upgrade. I do quite a bit of modeling and rendering, as well as some gaming, so the better the graphics card I can fit the better off I am. I was just wondering if anyone knew of a higher end card (maybe in the $150 range) that will fit the dell 530? I was hoping to hit 1GB/256bit. I know I will need a PSU upgrade so that’s not a problem, I will probably go with the suggested PSU on this thread.. the Corsair 550.

I found this card, but I’m not sure if it would fit and/or if it’s a decent card.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130534

Thanks.

PS here are the specs.
Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600 (2.40GHz, 1066MHz FSB)
4GB DDR2
500GB HD
Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
and after purchase I upgraded to a EVGA Nvidia GeForce 8600GT


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

The 9800GT will work, but it is getting to be an older card, still quite powerful. It's a DX10 card and there are DX11 cards out now.

Nvidia GTX400 series cards are over $200 the ATI 5000 series is in your price range Both are 128 bit however> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600007320%20600007604&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=48|14-131-354^14-131-354-TS%2C14-102-859^14-102-859-TS


----------



## jdurand1970

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Once again, raising this thread from the dead...

I posted several months back but never got around to upgrading my Inspiron 530 (ATX chassis). I have more funds available to me now and would like to do it.

Checking some of the links from before, I see that many of the suggested video cards are no longer in stock.

Any new suggestions? I'd be willing to go as high as $300 for a decent PCIe card.

Also, is the Corsair CMPPSU-550VX still a good upgrade choice?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

550vx is good but depends on the card, GTX460 1 gig card, and a 650TX should fit in that budget.

Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1372-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## jdurand1970

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Thanks, ordering now.

You're not aware of any compatability issues with Corsair cables and this Dell system (somewhere I picked up that Dell's connectors can be non-standard sometimes)?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

The Inspiron Models are standard ATX connectors, certain XPS models and older Pentium III models are not standard.


----------



## jdurand1970

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Muchos gracias, amigo!

(that is the extent of my Spanish and I'm not sure why I chose to use it here)


----------



## dreambig

*2nd guy - Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

I need advise too - Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530, XP, 300 W PSU, purchased new 25" Hannspree HF255 monitor, has HDMI, we dont have dsl or cable. Monitor wont fill screen - black on 2"3" on both side. Ive beed told grahics card wont power NEW monitor? I'd like to swithc out upgrade new card?
and looks like I'll need more power too??
almost overwhelmed - dreamBig guy.
read wrench47 reply - 
thx:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

These should do what you need
HD 5570> Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100293L Radeon HD 5570 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Low Profile Ready Video Card
Seasonic S12 II> Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## dreambig

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

thx - couldnt purchase SAPPHIRE 100293L - must buy in combo $705. oh well will purchase elsewhere THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Here's another only difference is a Display port rather then HDMI, But if you need HDMI you can use a DVI to HDMI adapter.> Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100293DP Radeon HD 5570 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Low Profile Ready Video Card w/ Eyefinity


----------



## jayman5446

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Hi All, I'm new here and got some great tips from this thread but I have my own situation that I could use some help with.

I too have the 530*S* yes *S* and although I upgraded my video card a while back to NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT I now would like dual screens to extend my desktop. The card seems to support dual monitors but with only 1 DVI I'm not sure how this would be accomplished.

I'm thinking about a new case, power supply and video card. Would it be possible to gut the 530S and move it into a new case? If so any suggestions in the $300-$400 range for it all? Not a heavy gamer but would like to be able to play better games if possible. Thanks again!


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Only if you find a Dell case, the front panel hook header and the way the board and heat sink mount are proprietary Dell retail cases are different.

Did you your card come with a second bracket that mounts in the slot above the video card to hold a VGA(blue) video connector?

Which CPU are you running?


----------



## jayman5446

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*



wrench97 said:


> Did you your card come with a second bracket that mounts in the slot above the video card to hold a VGA(blue) video connector?
> 
> Which CPU are you running?


Hmmm, It may have, I just recently moved and if it did it may be packed away. I' haven't looked at the card since I installed it. I'm going to take a look again to see if there is a VGA.

CPU... kind of a noob when it comes to these things, sorry. 2.20 gigahertz Intel Pentium Dual? sound right?

If I got a 530 case, not S, could I do it? Can that take an upgraded power supply?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Yes the 530 case will take a standard ATX power supply.

What are you looking to do with the PC, I.E. gaming, video editing, web surfing?


----------



## jayman5446

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Thanks. Nothing to crazy, I work on it doing web dev, but I like the occasional game. I'm able to run COD Black Ops fairly smooth now, but I did lower the graphics settings. I'm really looking for dual monitors for working. But from what I've read it seems any video card upgrade would require more power. I figure if I'm going to upgrade I'd like something that can handle gaming


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Any idea what brand/model card you have?


----------



## jayman5446

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

All I can find about it is NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT , but if I understand correctly that is just the chipset, not the manufacturer. I'm gonna pop 'er open later tonight, I'll see if it says any more about it on the card. When I got it I had no idea about power supplys so either I got lucky or its a ticking time bomb


----------



## jayman5446

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

So I opened her up, and I did have a VGA connection, my bad. And the dual display is working. 
The card is BFG GeForce 9400 GT. From what I read they are out of the video card biz.

Thanks for the help, I guess I'm gonna stick with this for now, the dual display was more important then gaming for now. 

I did forget to mention I was using a Triton USB external VGA card. It was working but performed pretty poorly. It gets the job done but I don't that I'd recommend it unless it was for very basic use.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

Yea I've run across those external VGA devices before, not a lot of functionality.

Good to hear you have the monitor situation taken care of. BFG made some decent cards it's a shame they're gone.


----------



## cdgriffe

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

i have an Inspiron 530 with a celeron 450 2.20 ghz processor with integrated video. i want to update my video card can i and if so what must i do? please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Video Card Upgrade - Dell Inspiron 530*

530 full width tower case and not the 530s slim case correct?

Did you have a budget in mind?

And what do you want to do with the new card? I.E. gaming, HD video playback, Video/image editing?


----------

